# Foul Weather Riding Gear



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

This weekend’s forecast is calling for rain in the Northeast and thankfully a welcome bit of sun in the Pacific Northwest. 

Life’s funny, I just wrapped up a new piece on wet weather riding and we’re in for a sunny weekend. I’m not complaining, there’s plenty of wet and cold to get through before we have summer’s bluebird skies again.

That being said here’s an article on how to stay in the saddle longer throughout the year by staying dry and warm. 

You can also find many more riding tips here. 
Enjoy


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I also have a raincoat like yours I bought it several years ago from a riding catalog, can't remember which. I also have some gortex pants that are wind/water proof and they have a layer of polartec on the inside. They are the best for cold/wet weather. I can wear those pants which also have a zipper at the ankle and a pair of silk long johns. I wear "wool" hunting socks with a thin cotton undersock usually wearing my duckhead type boots. My feet usually stay pretty warm. 
Although I live in the South (North Georgia) we ride mostly in the winter. a few years ago we rode in the Cohutta Mountains (foothills of the Smoky Mountains) and it was 15degrees. That was a great ride! I was cold at times but not extremely. I enjoy riding in the cold, it beats heat anyday!! I can always put more clothes on, but can't take enough off when it is hot and humid.

Rhonda


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

As a life long cowboy and big game hunter I prefer an oilskin slicker to anything else. They last forever and they are quite warm even in a cold rain. They can be stored for quite a while and will not get brittle and crack like alot of other slickers will. As for the rest I agree completely.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Kevin,

Haven't seen you around. Figured you were out hunting or just getting the cows off the grazing permits. How did you fall hunts turn out?

I too like the Oilskins, They just don't tear or puncture like the nylon or PVC slickers. I've bushwacked through too many brambles.

But the Nylon and PVC slickers are sure a lot easier to roll up and tie behind the cantle. And I don't have to lift my leg near as high to clear them when I throw a leg over the saddle.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't hunt any this year. I just got down off the mountain with the majority of the cattle. I may have to ride again for a few strays but I'm pretty much done with my cowboy job for the winter.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This fall hasn't required much in wet weather gear. Too much warm weather, played heck on elk hunting this fall.


----------

